# Black Dragon Spawn (Shinobi & Sammy)



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm start my conditioning today. Probably in 2 weeks I will try to spawn them. 










*Shinobi*










*Sammy (Samurai)*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, they're pretty! Good luck!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

good luck!! They're gorgeous! :O


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow stunning!! Cant wait to see the outcome!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

VERY nice pair! Good luck!


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

My friend is going to spawn them for me  *updated*

May 13, 2011
http://youtu.be/6fPxdqeDix8


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Can't wait to see what they look like!


----------

